# Prewar Schwinn Women's DeLuxe "Autocycle"?!



## Jesse McCauley (May 28, 2017)

So here's a stumper.
As far as I know (please correct me) the Autocycle name was specific to Men's models outfitted very similarly to this women's bike.
The 40' catalog shows this design but calls it the DeLuxe, however the "Autocycle" water decal is unmistakable.

Any thoughts from the peanut gallery?



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2017)

Not being a part of said gallery I'll withhold comment


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 28, 2017)

Ohhh I thought we were all hecklers here to an extent- 

So to be clear I'm always eager to hear feedback from the front row.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 28, 2017)

maybe due to it being badged by a retailer? I've seen weird stuff on bikes badged other than Schwinn.f


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 28, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> maybe due to it being badged by a retailer? I've seen weird stuff on bikes badged other than Schwinn.f




I guess it makes sense they would have and have used Schwinn decals, pretty neeto though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 28, 2017)

Edit- 
1941 I believe 
Model BA 3071


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2017)

I've never seen a girls with a rear carrier in the catalog pics. That piece is totally plausible IMO. The 40 girls Deluxe does not show a tank, but the Hollywood does. My guess is that model was between the Hollywood and the Deluxe. Considering the fact that one could order a bike with available components, this must have been a one of them. Cool piece.


----------



## Dave K (May 28, 2017)

Super cool bike.  Should clean up well


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 28, 2017)

'DELUXE' HAS NUMEROUS MEANINGS! 
NOTE THAT THAT CARRIER IS LONGER THAN THE CARRIER ON THE BOYS PREWAR AUTOCYCLE"
PRIVATE NAME BADGES WERE WHAT EVER YOU WANTED FROM SCHWINN.


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2017)

WES PINCHOT said:


> 'DELUXE' HAS NUMEROUS MEANINGS!
> NOTE THAT THAT CARRIER IS LONGER THAN THE CARRIER ON THE BOYS PREWAR AUTOCYCLE"
> PRIVATE NAME BADGES WERE WHAT EVER YOU WANTED FROM SCHWINN.




It does look longer but it's not attached to the seat stays.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 28, 2017)

Love that 2-tone green


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 29, 2017)

I'm going to see if I can mount that rack & rear fender properly, maybe clean it just a bit but I'd love to find someone with a matching paint boys to try and reunite the couple, I pitched it to the wife but she likes her Bianchi better- Womp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06 (May 30, 2017)

no room in my fleet right now...but it would look pretty nice next to my '41


----------

